

Text-based Multiplayer Shooter - redidas
http://eigen.pri.ee/shooter/

======
holocube
This was actually a lot of fun for a few minutes. I felt a little nostalgia
for BBS games.

I think it could do with mnemonics for the more tedious commands to type (eg.
le/lw/ls/ln for look east etc. and fe/fw/fs/fn (fire) me/mw/ms/mn etc. etc.).
I think a 'run' command that moves you away from the last gunshot (or in a
random direction) would also be a welcome addition... either that or make
players harder to kill. Otherwise, it was fun walking around a level mostly on
memory. The exit directions became very handy.

